# Rips in Back Seats



## kienangeier (Jul 11, 2013)

There is about a 3-4inch rip on each side of my rear seats right on the corner seams. Has anybody tried to fix this and know a best way?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Search this topic on ls1gto.com. what has happened is the leather has dried out from exposure to a lot of sunlight and was probably not conditioned on a regular basis. Common problem with these cars. 
Personally, I would pull the seat out and take to an upholstry shop since it is at the corner. Once you have it done, maintain your leather with a conditioner and place towels over the top of the seat to prevent sun from drying it out. I use black hand towels tucked in over the seat head.


----------



## Nicky Carts (Aug 18, 2013)

That's crazy. I just bought my GTO a few weeks ago and it came with this problem also. I wasn't expecting this to be a common issue. I intend on having it re-upholstered in the coming weeks. Thanks for the heads up SANDU on how to care for it after I repair it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Our leather was good and the actual stiching was what ripped.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tint on the windows helps a lot too to prevent this


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The stitching didn't rip, it was pulled apart. The leather dries out and shrinks,
pulls out the seams. There are people with garage kept cars that have
had their rear seats replaced more than once. I think there was some bad
leather used in the rear seats. I haven't heard of ANY problems with
the front seats. I have an 05 that sits out in the sun 24/7/365 since new.
The top of the rear seats and headrests are hard as rocks and all the stitching are pulled apart. The dash, door panels, and front seats are still
PERFECT and soft.

Larry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Result is from inferior leather.


----------



## Flagship (Oct 31, 2013)

needle and thread ^.^;
No, I would go to a local upholstery shop


----------

